# Strap size: 1mm either way?



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

I am currently looking for a leather strap for the TAG I've just bought but looking at Watch Obsession and Watch Gecko most of their straps seem to come in 20mm or 22mm, I need a 21mm strap so the question is do I go 1mm larger or 1mm smaller?

(Apologies if this has been asked already, I did have a search and couldn't find an answer)

Thanks


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

I would go larger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

I can see dozens of leathers in 21mm: https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/hirsch-straps/21mm


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

And here.

http://www.watch-band-center.com/shop2/index.php/user/watchstrap/suche/1/


----------



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks guys, it just seemed the ones I looked at and like were 20 or 22mm :huh:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Always go bigger, if the strap is too loose it can slide and catch the end of the spring bar causing the watch to fall off.

What style are you looking for? Most things can be done in 21mm if you don't mind ordering and waiting.


----------

